# Blocking ethernet ports?



## m3anmachin3 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi guys.

Firstly I want to apologise if I've posted in the wrong area.

Secondly I'd like to ask a long awaited question! My brother plays on xbox live too much. He has an Ethernet cable plugged from his xbox into the back of the router (I have a TP-Link WR841N router) and I want to block the Ethernet port which he uses. It's port 4 on the router. I don't know if this is possible but if so, could somebody please tell me how? 

I don't want to use any hardware, I.e. Cut his cable or anything of that sort. I would very much like to use software or through the router settings directly. 

Thank you.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi m3anmachin3,

This seems to be more a family issue, talk to your parent and have them resolve this. I believe that your parent should be able to help out.

Unfortunately, we won't be able to assist you with your concern. 

I will Close this Thread now.


----------

